# Java lernen



## Wlan (1. Feb 2014)

Guten morgen Liebe Community

Ich will gerne Java lernen, aber hab noch keine Programmierkenntnise.
Ich habe mich eine Woche mit Html beschäftigt, um die ganze Sache mit Java leichter zu machen..
Ich weiss dass Html keine Programmiersprache ist, aber es hat was mit coden zu tun.
Denkt ihr es hilft?
Ich werde als erstes mit Notpad++ anfangen und dann villeicht nach ein Jahr mit Eclipse.
Welche Bücher würdet ihr mir empfehlen, als einer der noch keine Programmierkenntnisse hat.

Mfg Wlan


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Feb 2014)

SUFU und Google findet nix dazu?


----------



## Wlan (1. Feb 2014)

Nix passendes.


----------



## Wlan (1. Feb 2014)

Sorry für mein sch**** Benehmen.
aber ich hasse diese Sätze wie: schon gegoogelt?

Java von kopf bis fuß
Denkt ihr es ist gut?


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Feb 2014)

Sorry, diese Frage kommt hier jeden Tag. Was sagt die SUFU dazu?

Du kannst keine Informatik lernen, wenn du nicht bereit bist Eigeninitiative einzubringen.


----------



## Wlan (1. Feb 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Sorry, diese Frage kommt hier jeden Tag. Was sagt die SUFU dazu?
> Du kannst keine Informatik lernen, wenn du nicht bereit bist Eigeninitiative einzubringen.




Sorry habe seit gestern schlechte laune


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Feb 2014)

Was hat es mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Wlan (1. Feb 2014)

Jetzt helf mir doch einfach


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Feb 2014)

Wobei?


----------



## Wlan (1. Feb 2014)

Wlan hat gesagt.:


> Sorry für mein sch**** Benehmen.
> aber ich hasse diese Sätze wie: schon gegoogelt?
> 
> Java von kopf bis fuß
> Denkt ihr es ist gut?




das


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Feb 2014)

Diese Frage wurde oft beantwortet. In der Regel ist es das Buch, dass Anfängern empfohlen wird.


----------



## nomuri (1. Feb 2014)

Lies es doch einfach mal an und schau ob du damit klar kommst.. Kann dir doch keiner sagen wie du am besten lernen kannst..


----------



## Wlan (1. Feb 2014)

Und einsteiger ohne vorkenntnise?


----------



## lenuyx (1. Feb 2014)

schau mal HIER gibt es verschiedene tutorials, Tipps und Tricks für Anfänger.

Da du in deinem ersten Post HTML erwähntest möchte ich dich noch darauf Hinweisen das es Java und Java-Script gibt.


----------



## Wlan (1. Feb 2014)

Ne ich mein java nicht java script


----------



## Servo Herko (1. Feb 2014)

Es gibt viele gute Tutorials auf YouTube, ist nur ein Tipp, aber meistens ziemlich hilfreich!


----------



## ARadauer (1. Feb 2014)

Javameister warum so unfreundlich? 
Jetzt haben wir 3 seiten und den tipp irgendwelche komischen YouTube videos zu schaun.
Nix da... java von kopf biss fuss und gut ists


----------



## kaoZ (1. Feb 2014)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Nix da... java von kopf biss fuss und gut ists





./sign :applaus:



Keine Ahnung warum sowas hier 3 Seiten füllen muss....


----------



## Wlan (1. Feb 2014)

Java von Kopf bis Fuß ist nicht für Leute gedacht die noch keine Vorkenntnisse haben.

Dieses Buch ist für Einsteiger ohne Vorkenntnise gut.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/3836217880

Bei Java von Kopf bis Fuß steht auch dass man für dieses Buch Vorkenntnise braucht.


----------



## Beatsleigher (2. Feb 2014)

Ich mache auf YouTube Java-Tutorials, und (versuche) dabei alles so gut wie möglich zu erklären.
Vielleicht hilft es dir ja, wenn du selber zum Thema beitragen willst.
Sonst kann ich dir nur empfehlen, ohne Google wirst du nicht weiterkommen. Denn kein Tutorial, kein Buch und kein Video wird dir bei gewissen Fragen helfen können, z.B. wenn du etwas "eigenes" versuchen willst.

Hier ist mein YouTube-Kanal: Beatsleigher - YouTube

Ach, und etwas aus eigener Erfahrung (Ich habe mit VB angefangen, bin dann weiter auf C#, dann auf Java, und jetzt lerne ich noch C++). Wenn dir Java anfangs zu schwer fällt, frag nach!
Ich wollte ursprünglich mit Java anfangen, bin dann zu (und hoffe ich, dass einige wissen, was ich durchgemacht habe ;-( ) VB gewechselt. Das war die schlimmste Entscheidung meiner Programmier-Karriere!

Also frag bloß nach und komme niemals davon weg. Andere Sprachen zu können ist quasi ein Muss, aber wenn du es noch lernst, dann bleib immer am Ball und versuch mit einer Sprache erstmal klarzukommen, und tue nicht den gleichen Fehler wie ich.

So, und jetzt genug mit Off-Topic, ich brauche nämlich selber mal das Wissen der Kollegen hier


----------



## Wlan (2. Feb 2014)

Beatsleigher hat gesagt.:


> Ich mache auf YouTube Java-Tutorials, und (versuche) dabei alles so gut wie möglich zu erklären.
> Vielleicht hilft es dir ja, wenn du selber zum Thema beitragen willst.
> Sonst kann ich dir nur empfehlen, ohne Google wirst du nicht weiterkommen. Denn kein Tutorial, kein Buch und kein Video wird dir bei gewissen Fragen helfen können, z.B. wenn du etwas "eigenes" versuchen willst.
> 
> ...



Ich hab dich nicht so gut verstanden 
Also du meinst: dass ich am besten eine andere Sprache lernen soll oder direkt mit Java anfange.


----------



## JavaMeister (2. Feb 2014)

Nein, Java ist schon in Ordnung.

Fang doch einfach mal damit an, und mach ein Hello World programm.


----------



## Wlan (2. Feb 2014)

Danke Java meister
so will ich dich hören


----------



## DrZoidberg (2. Feb 2014)

Greenfoot bietet übrigens auch einen relativ einfachen Einstieg in Java
Greenfoot


----------



## Wlan (2. Feb 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Programmieren-lernen-mit-Java-Vorkenntnisse/dp/3836217880

will mir das buch bestellen.
Wie findet ihr das .


----------



## JavaMeister (2. Feb 2014)

Feuer frei!

Mach doch vorher schon mal ein hello World...


----------



## kaoZ (3. Feb 2014)

Ich kann es nur noch einmal wiederholen

1. JAVA - Von Kopf bis Fuß
2. Der Weg zum Java Profi

Ich empfehle dazu noch 

3. Design Pattern - Von Kopf bis Fuß 

erstes ist leicht verständlich erklärt und bring dir die Basics bei,
letzeres ist schon etwas schwerere Kost , in dem allerdings auch alle Grundlagen noch einmal angerissen werden.

Wie du es letztendlich machst kann dir keiner sagen, wenn du es allerdings wirklich lernen willst, und die Tipps der Leute hier nutzt dann sollte das relativ gut klappen


----------



## Wlan (3. Feb 2014)

kaoZ hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann es nur noch einmal wiederholen
> 
> 1. JAVA - Von Kopf bis Fuß
> 2. Der Weg zum Java Profi
> ...



Java von kopf bis fuß ist nix für mich geeignet, weil da steht dass man Programmiererfahrung braucht für dieses buch oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Wlan (3. Feb 2014)

Da ich mir Java von Kopf bis Fuß und dieses Buch
Programmieren lernen mit Java: Aktuell zu Java 7 - Keine Vorkenntnisse erforderlich: Amazon.de: Hans-Peter Habelitz: Bücher
auf nicht legale Weise gedownloadet habe ,habe ich schnell ein großes Unterschied festgestellt.

Java von Kopf bis Fuß: Zu unübersichtlich, man braucht Programmiererfahrung um dieses Buch zu lesen.

Programmieren lernen mit Java: Auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## kaoZ (3. Feb 2014)

Naja ich hatte 0 Vorkenntnisse und hab mit Java von Kopf bis Fuß angefangen, das ist jetzt in etwa 8 Monate her und ich komme ganz gut zurecht


----------



## Wlan (3. Feb 2014)

Das ist aber sehr unübersichtlic;(h


----------



## fLooojava (3. Feb 2014)

topic: Ich selber besitzte ebenfalls "Java - Von Kopf bis Fuß". Bin relativ zufrieden, wobei es Stellen gibt die richtig zäh sind. Trotzdem kann ich es weiterempfehlen.

_ @WLAN:_

Die User hier helfen dir sehr gerne, aber das was du hier betreibst geht zu weit. Du hast deine Tipps bekommen und heulst nebenher nur rum.  Was soll das?

_Ich sehe keinen Sinn mehr hinter diesem Thread._


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

Ich hab mich entschieden.
Ich werde Java von Kopf bis Fuß lesen.
Trotz der Unübersichtlichkeit werde ich trotzdem mal propieren.


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

fLooojava hat gesagt.:


> topic: Ich selber besitzte ebenfalls "Java - Von Kopf bis Fuß". Bin relativ zufrieden, wobei es Stellen gibt die richtig zäh sind. Trotzdem kann ich es weiterempfehlen.
> 
> _ @WLAN:_
> 
> ...





Ich habe nur meine Meinung gesagt.


----------



## JavaMeister (4. Feb 2014)

ja. dann los.

Programmieren lernt man nur durch programmieren. Downloade dir eclipse und mach was kleines.

dafür braucht man kein buch.


----------



## Machareder (4. Feb 2014)

Ich wäre dafür, dass du das Thema als erledigst markierst. 
Bevor es noch ausartet...


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

https://www.eclipse.org/downloads/

Da sind jetzt mehrere.


----------



## MrClave (4. Feb 2014)

Um deine "Frage" zu beantworten:
Standard ist das, was du brauchst.


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

Ich brauch ja noch das JDK und Jre um zu programmieren, aber hier
Java SE - Downloads | Oracle Technology Network | Oracle

sind sehr viele.


----------



## Machareder (4. Feb 2014)

Java SE Development Kit 7 - Downloads | Oracle Technology Network | Oracle
wahrscheinlich bist du windows benutzer.... wenn ja dann nehm windows wenn nein dann wähle dein Betriebssystem aus.... 
gleich das erste wo steht  Java SE Development Kit 7u51
und ja da gibts zwei für windows einmal für 32-bit und einmal für 64-bit.....


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

Und Jre?


----------



## Machareder (4. Feb 2014)

;(;(;(;(;(;(;(;(;(;(
warum lieber Gott warum?!?!?!?!!?!??!?!?!!?!?!?!??!?!!?
*JRE = FÜHRT JAVA PROGRAMME AUS UND ICH BIN MIR ZU 99,99999999999999999% SICHER DASS DU DAS BESITZT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Wenn nicht, dann tust du mir leid...
Download der kostenlosen Java-Software


----------



## JavaMeister (4. Feb 2014)

ohne Eigeninitiative wird das nix.

das forum kann nicht deine Faulheit oder den Mangel an Eigeninitiative kompensieren..

Informatik ist nicht für jeden gedacht. 

-------

die anderen die hier die korrekten und zweifellos Guten Antworten geben, sollten dennoch kurz überlegen,  wie sinnig es ist. denn dann hat man ja erst recht keinen Grund selber nachzudenken...

und dann haben wir hier einen endlosen thread mit grundlagenfragen, die Hunderttausende male bereits beantwortet wurden.


----------



## Machareder (4. Feb 2014)

da stimm ich JavaMeister zu...
Makiere das Thema als erledigt bestell dir dein Buch schau dir paar Tutorial ein (<- und für dich und deine Probleme gibt es tausend Videos/Seiten)


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

Sorry
Ich bin nicht faul und habe Eigeniniative.
Ich war mir nur nicht sicher.


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

So
Workspace Ordner habe ich im Wechseldatenträger (F) zugewiesen,da ich meine Projekte in einem Usb Stick gespeichert haben will.
Ist das nicht geil


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Feb 2014)

nein ..... :lol:


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

Was los


----------



## njans (4. Feb 2014)

Ei ei ei, das zieht sich hier ja hin.
Lade dir das JDK für dein passendes System runter, starte Eclipse und schau dir in deinem Buch an, wie man Java programmiert.
Ansonsten gibt es als Nachschlagewerk immer noch online "Java ist auch nur eine Insel".


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

Eclipse Kebler
hat jemand schon Erfahrung


----------



## MrClave (4. Feb 2014)

Was ist das bitte für eine Frage von einem, der noch nie programmiert hat?
Dazu stehen doch mehr als genug Beiträge auf Google.

Du als Neuling solltest lieber auf solche IDE's verzichten, da sie sehr viel Arbeit übernehmen, und du so nicht mehr viel denken musst.
Hol dir BlueJ, jGRASP oder irgendeine andere IDE, die auf Comfort verzichtet. 

Das Forum hat dazu jeweils ein ganzes Unterforum für IDE's und Tools und Bücher und Links.
Zeig' endlich, dass du Eigeninitiative hast, und benutz die SuFu und Google.


Ich glaube, wir haben es hier bald mit NixPhoe 2.0 zu tun


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

MrClave hat gesagt.:


> Was ist das bitte für eine Frage von einem, der noch nie programmiert hat?
> Dazu stehen doch mehr als genug Beiträge auf Google.
> 
> Du als Neuling solltest lieber auf solche IDE's verzichten, da sie sehr viel Arbeit übernehmen, und du so nicht mehr viel denken musst.
> ...



Sorry
aber ich bin immer vorsichtig und will dass es alles glad läuft


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

MrClave hat gesagt.:


> Was ist das bitte für eine Frage von einem, der noch nie programmiert hat?
> Dazu stehen doch mehr als genug Beiträge auf Google.
> 
> Du als Neuling solltest lieber auf solche IDE's verzichten, da sie sehr viel Arbeit übernehmen, und du so nicht mehr viel denken musst.
> ...



Ok ich werde mir bluej holen


----------



## JavaMeister (4. Feb 2014)

Wird nie was.

Ich prophezeie, dass dieser Thread mit noch hunderten weiteren Müllfragen zugeboombt wird.

Anschließend hört man einfach nix, weil sich das Thema java verflüchtigt hat.

==> Erspar Dir das und mach was anderes. :applaus:


----------



## Wlan (4. Feb 2014)

Erspar dir diesen Komnentar mein Freund


----------



## JavaMeister (4. Feb 2014)

Ja zeig mal was Du "selbstständig" geschafft hast.

Momentan noch habe ich recht ;D


----------



## kaoZ (5. Feb 2014)

Spoiler: Clap your Hands :)





```
public class Disaster{

public Disaster(){

  if(!this.thread.isClosed()){
    slapHeadToDesk();
    cryForHelp();
    runAway();
  }
  else{
    System.out.println("Clap your Hands Everybody !");
  }
}

private void slapHeadToDesk(){
  System.out.println("Kopf -> Tisch");
}

private void cryForHelp(){
  System.out.println("Dear Admin, please.........");
}

private void runAway(){
  System.out.println("AHHHHHHHHHH...........");
}
}
```


----------



## xjCoder (5. Feb 2014)

Moin, 

Du hast zwar schon eine ganze Reihe guter Hinweise erhalten, aber ich möchte auch noch ein bischen von meinem Senf dazugeben. 

Zum Thema IDE:   Ja, es gibt sie und sie erleichtern einem eine ganze Menge. 
Trotzdem ist es sehr wichtig zu verstehen, was im Hintergrund passiert! 

[TIPP]Wie kompiliere ich mein Java-Programm?
Wie erzeuge ich eine Package-Struktur? 
Wie kompiliere ich mein Java-Programm in meiner Package-Struktur? 
Wie kompiliere ich mein Java-Programm wenn ich noch weitere Abhängigkeiten (Klassen, Bibliotheken) habe?[/TIPP]
Aus diesem Grund möchte ich Dir wieder zu Deiner Idee aus dem ersten Post raten 



Wlan hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde als erstes mit Notpad++ anfangen und dann villeicht nach ein Jahr mit Eclipse.



um damit und auf der Kommandozeile die ersten Erfahrungen zu machen. 
...okay, Du musst nicht erst nach einem Jahr umsteigen, aber die Grundlagen solltest Du auf der Kommandozeile beherrschen.

Zu den Büchern hast Du ja auch schon ein paar Ratschläge bekommen, weitere findest Du auch per SuFu. 
Falls Dir aber für die ersten Schritte auch ein Online-Tutorial reichen sollte: Programmieren lernen mit Java 

Happy Coding


----------



## Wlan (5. Feb 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Ja zeig mal was Du "selbstständig" geschafft hast.
> 
> Momentan noch habe ich recht ;D





Bitte bitte bitte kommentier nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Du nervst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Machareder (5. Feb 2014)

dir ist klar dumme fragen = dumme antworten
Das ist und wird auch mir so sein/bleiben....
Ich wäre dafür, dass irgendeiner dieses Thema jetzt schließt! Er hat genug gute Ratschläge bekommen( und weniger gute... *hust*BlueJ*hust*). 
Bevor es noch mit Beleidigungen losgeht... wäre nicht so toll


----------



## kaoZ (5. Feb 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wo genau noch dein Problem liegt?

Du hast genug Ratschläge erhalten , setz diese halt um oder lass es.

Das Problem an deiner jetzigen Situation ist , solltest du nun auch noch beleidigend werden kannste dein Java in Zukunft höchstwahrscheinlich alleine Lernen, ich glaube kaum das dann noch jemand Bock hat auf Fragen von dir zu Antworten wenn es jedesmal auf solch ein Disaster hinausläuft.

/close und gut.....


----------



## DJ_MERKEL (5. Feb 2014)

Hey Wlan,

ich lerne seit 1/2 Jahr mehr oder weniger selbst Java, obwohl ich mittem in den Abivorbereitungen stecke.

So hier mein Tipp: 
Das Buch: Java lernen mit BlueJ
 (google ist dein Freund , habs fürn n 20er gebraucht auf Amazon geschossen, kann ich nur empfehlen, war wie neu). 

Außerdem ist diese Programmierumgebung (BlueJ) sehr anfängerfreundlich:
1) Die Syntax (Grammatik einer Programmiersprache) ist farblich unterlegt, sodass es dir hilft Fehler zu vermeiden (Hab diese Funktion noch bei keiner anderen Umgebung gesehen (und ich habe schon Ecplipse und Netbeans vorher verwendet.
 2) Es gibt die Möglichkeit einzelne Methoden (kleine Teile bzw Funktionen eines Programmes) einzeln auszuführen. Dazu kommt eine Direkteingabe in der du "Ausdrücke"(aus denen deine Methoden bestehen) testen kannst.

und....
Der vielleicht wichtigeste Punkt: 
3) Das Buch lässt dich nicht wie zB dieses Tutorial (Java Tutorial interaktiv - Programmieren lernen mit Java) , was ich vorher bearbeitet habe, mit "Hello World" Programmen anfangen. Du musst nicht nur alle Konstrukte von Java lernen, um schon Dinge wie einen einfachen Ticketautomaten usw zu Programmieren. Das Buch fängt bei 0 an, vermittelt jedoch nicht den Eindruck, als ob man dumm wäre, es soll einem professionelles Programmieren ermöglichen. Einer der Autoren ist zugleich einer der Hauptentwickler von BlueJ, welches übrigends wirklich für den Lerngebrauch entwickelt wurde.

So nun habe ich genug geschwärmt 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfe, da ich den Lernerfolg bei mir sehe , jetzt wird weiter programmiert ! 

Liebe Grüße

Tom












Na geil, da macht man sich die Mühe für den Beitrag, nur um den Close zu sehen ... :/


----------



## MrClave (5. Feb 2014)

DJ_MERKEL hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem ist diese Programmierumgebung (BlueJ) sehr anfängerfreundlich:
> 1) Die Syntax (Grammatik einer Programmiersprache) ist farblich unterlegt, sodass es dir hilft Fehler zu vermeiden (*Hab diese Funktion noch bei keiner anderen Umgebung gesehen* (und ich habe schon Ecplipse und Netbeans vorher verwendet.



Bitte was????

Nahezu jede IDE hat Syntaxhighlighting. ???:L
Und wie kommst du zu dem Fakt, dass Eclipse und Netbeans dies nicht haben? :bahnhof:
Die haben selbstverständlich Syntaxhighlighting, bei welcher man zudem die Farben selbst definieren kann.


----------



## DJ_MERKEL (6. Feb 2014)

Das habe ich nie behauptet MeClave, jedoch ist es bei BlueJ voreingestellt, das ist für Anfänger einfacher.


----------



## MrClave (6. Feb 2014)

Das ist es bei den anderen selbstverständlich auch.
Keine Ahnung, welches Eclipse du da benutzt hast. Zumindest keines zum entwickeln.

Eclipse hat zudem einen Code Formatter, welcher die richtigen Tababstände einfügt.
Viele Anfänger bekommen nämlich Schwierigkeiten, weil sie die geschweiften Klammern kreuz und quer setzen, und dann den Code nicht mehr lesen können. (Keine Ahnung, ob BlueJ sowas bietet)

Wie auch immer. Der TE hat genug Informationen. 
#closerequest


----------

